# Four More Unreleased Canon Lenses Have Shown Up for Certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 15, 2018)

```
We reported a few days ago that Canon may be announcing two “professional” lenses ahead of Photokina, along with the EF-M 32mm f/1.4 and a new “kit” lens.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2018/06/4.html">Nokishita has uncovered</a> 4 unreleased Canon lenses that have been found at a Russian certification agency.</p>
<p><strong>The four unreleased lenses have the following SKU’s:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>3045C005AA</li>
<li>2959C005AA</li>
<li>2963C005AA</li>
<li>2972C005AA</li>
</ul>
<p>One of these is definitely the EF-M 32mm f/1.4, but we’re not sure what the other three are at this time. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/updated-ef-24-70mm-f-2-8l-ii-on-the-horizon-cr1/">We’ve heard rumors of a new EF 24-70mm f/2.8L lens</a>, perhaps with IS, other than that, we have nothing worth reporting at this time.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## art sanchez (Jun 16, 2018)

Any new hint on the rumored 17 ts-e replacement?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 16, 2018)

[Wince]

I have a feeling they may not be four truly different lenses. #crop #colorchoices

[/wince]

- A


----------



## tmc784 (Jun 16, 2018)

I am waiting for the 5DV with IBIS


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 16, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> I am waiting for the 5DV with IBIS



And I want a pony. But this thread is about lenses. 

- A


----------



## slclick (Jun 16, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> I am waiting for the 5DV with IBIS



Like many, many , many have said before, it will be a long wait.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 16, 2018)

Possibly a couple of FF mirrorless lenses? If they do bring out a camera this year with a new mount they will need a small range of native glass


----------



## tron (Jun 16, 2018)

art sanchez said:


> Any new hint on the rumored 17 ts-e replacement?


Do you have it and are disappointed by it for some reason? Or you just want a replacement for the replacement?


----------



## Woody (Jun 16, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> One of these is definitely the EF-M 32mm f/1.4



I really really hope I can get hold of this lens before my trip in October.

Canon please... pretty pretty please.


----------



## sanj (Jun 16, 2018)

tron said:


> art sanchez said:
> 
> 
> > Any new hint on the rumored 17 ts-e replacement?
> ...



You think you are funny or just being rude? I think this forum like today's social media could do with politeness. This question is either a typo or he is misinformed. A polite reply would be better.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 16, 2018)

slclick said:


> tmc784 said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting for the 5DV with IBIS
> ...



Just buy the 5D IV and enjoy. If there is going to be a 5D series camera in the foreseeable future, it will be a replacement for DS/DSR, not the IV that's a long way off 2021/2022 based on recent releases.


----------



## Yasko (Jun 16, 2018)

Although I rarely mention that wish but slowly I am beginning to chime in with ahsanford for a 50 mm f/2 IS USM (or f/1.4, although I would assume that would be a L lens then).
My 50 mm 1.4 USM makes wonderful pictures... but some of them are just not sharp, even in the middle regions of the field of view.
I understand that this is what gives those pictures that magical and dreamy bokeh effect and character but sometimes that really disturbs me a bit. The plane of focus is just not flat enough in particular situations, some kind of field of curvature effect combined with some other aberrations may be (or my copy is just slightly decentered as it appears to occur on the right hand side of the center 'most often' ;D). The sharpness - when it is sharp - is still sufficient for 6D mk II as far as I am concerned... at least going from f/2.2/2.5 and upwards.

So a 1.4 with updated optics and IS, as well as modern USM, would be a hell of an upgrade. For a good performance L lens I would even pay like ~1000€, waiting for rebate + cashback included. However, I would prefer a non L lens with f/1.4 or f/2 without the premium cash 'L' added to it.

Looking forward. My guts say, at latest next year we will see the announcement of a new 50 mm lens : (or not).

Cheers


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 16, 2018)

Yasko said:


> Although I rarely mention that wish but slowly I am beginning to chime in with ahsanford for a 50 mm f/2 IS USM (or f/1.4, although I would assume that would be a L lens then).



I'm sure a 50mm f/1.4L IS USM is on the way (read: in a couple of years), as Canon makes an 85mm f/1.4L IS USM, and every major competitor has made an uber 50mm f/1.4.

As for non-L FF primes, my money is on a 50mm f/1.4 IS USM & 85mm f/1.8 IS USM not coming out, due to

1. The upgrade frenzy is over, and the market returned to it's usual pace.

2. non-L 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 IS would compete too closely with L IS lenses of same focal length, 

3. Canon hasn't released non-L FF primes any since '12 (40mm f/2.8, 24-28-35mm f/2[.8] IS).


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 16, 2018)

Time for my guesses again 

1. EF-M 32mm f/1.4
2. EF-M 15-85 new "pro" zoom (pro being relative to existing zooms)
3. EF-M 15-45 f/3.5-6.3 II IS STM 
4. EF 24-70 f/2.8L III USM - Same as before with new coatings, no IS.


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 16, 2018)

One could be a new mount kit lens to include with the new FF mirrorless coming at Photokina. Maybe a 50mm 1.4 or 1.8, although Canon usually likes to put zooms in the kit, so more likely a new 24-70.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 16, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> One could be a new mount kit lens to include with the new FF mirrorless coming at Photokina. Maybe a 50mm 1.4 or 1.8, although Canon usually likes to put zooms in the kit, so more likely a new 24-70.



Is it likely that we'd see the lenses go in for certification before the new body does?


----------



## bf (Jun 16, 2018)

That 70-200 f2.8 refreshment, which was identical to the version before, says to me that Canon has already perfected their EF glass. I think it should focus on the mirrorless or cost reduction of the ef line. I hope three of those offerings are for mirrorless.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 16, 2018)

bf said:


> That 70-200 f2.8 refreshment, which was identical to the version before, says to me that Canon has already perfected their EF glass.



Cue 50mm f/1.4 comment in 3...2...1...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > That 70-200 f2.8 refreshment, which was identical to the version before, says to me that Canon has already perfected their EF glass.
> ...


Here you go: 


Yasko said:


> Although I rarely mention that wish but slowly I am beginning to chime in with ahsanford for a 50 mm f/2 IS USM (or f/1.4, although I would assume that would be a L lens then).
> My 50 mm 1.4 USM makes wonderful pictures... but some of them are just not sharp, even in the middle regions of the field of view.
> I understand that this is what gives those pictures that magical and dreamy bokeh effect and character but sometimes that really disturbs me a bit. The plane of focus is just not flat enough in particular situations, some kind of field of curvature effect combined with some other aberrations may be (or my copy is just slightly decentered as it appears to occur on the right hand side of the center 'most often' ;D). The sharpness - when it is sharp - is still sufficient for 6D mk II as far as I am concerned... at least going from f/2.2/2.5 and upwards.
> 
> ...





Antono Refa said:


> Yasko said:
> 
> 
> > Although I rarely mention that wish but slowly I am beginning to chime in with ahsanford for a 50 mm f/2 IS USM (or f/1.4, although I would assume that would be a L lens then).
> ...





BeenThere said:


> One could be a new mount kit lens to include with the new FF mirrorless coming at Photokina. Maybe a 50mm 1.4 or 1.8, although Canon usually likes to put zooms in the kit, so more likely a new 24-70.



Since everyone is chiming in about new 50mm fast lens, I would also like to see a update to 180mm L macro and a new EF 50 or 60mm Macro lenses.


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 16, 2018)

tron said:


> art sanchez said:
> 
> 
> > Any new hint on the rumored 17 ts-e replacement?
> ...



I cannot speak for the original poster, but I have one that I use professionally for indoors and architecture photography. The lens is perfect for me on every account except one : flare resistance. The lens flares like mad in any situation where the light source is in the frame (in interior photography, that's almost always), and is a pain in the butt to correct in post. I love the lens, but it's flare has wasted many hours of post production. 

So yes, I would love to see a new 17 TS-E with improved coatings, it would save me a lot of time in front of my screen. I hope it answers your question.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 16, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > One could be a new mount kit lens to include with the new FF mirrorless coming at Photokina. Maybe a 50mm 1.4 or 1.8, although Canon usually likes to put zooms in the kit, so more likely a new 24-70.
> ...



Not unless lenses have some wireless/FCC-regulated hardware on board, right?

- A


----------



## scyrene (Jun 16, 2018)

800mm f/5.6L DO IS USM with built-in 1.4x extender


----------



## Aaron D (Jun 16, 2018)

I'd like to see a new 17mm TS, too. The current one shmears detail when you shift it very far—and that's why you get one instead of a 16-35 zoom. So you can shift it. Small interiors are fine and it's what I use it for mostly, but if I have a wide exterior at an 'infinity focus' distance away, I stitch together multi-images from a 24 TS.

And yeah, glare! Those same interiors have pointy-source light fixtures.

If Canon could get that bulbous glass tucked in so a filter polarizing filter would fit! Doesn't even have to be quite 17 mm.

And a tripod foot! I've mentioned that before…..


----------



## applecider (Jun 17, 2018)

scyrene said:


> 800mm f/5.6L DO IS USM with built-in 1.4x extender



800mm f/5.6L DO IS USM with _drop_-in 1.4x extender  there fixed that for us.

Why make a light DO lens and then add a pound / half kilo to it?

A drop in 1.4x module like where the filter goes would be pretty cool tho. Or an extender with flip in out capability would also fit the bill and address the need for quick focal length changes, and be optional for us light weights ;D


----------



## scyrene (Jun 17, 2018)

applecider said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > 800mm f/5.6L DO IS USM with built-in 1.4x extender
> ...



Mine is at least physically possible! How do you squeeze an extender into the tiny filter space? And though the extender adds weight, who wouldn't want a native 1120mm lens!


----------



## tron (Jun 17, 2018)

sanj said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > art sanchez said:
> ...


Neither funny nor rude! I DO have it and I am satisfied by it. If someone else has it they can express opinions of this lens' IQ I might have missed.


----------



## Treyarnon (Jun 17, 2018)

Is one of those new lenses going to be a 70-200 mk4?


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 17, 2018)

Treyarnon said:


> Is one of those new lenses going to be a 70-200 mk4?



The 70-200 f/2.8 non-IS is surely in need of more desperate update now.


----------



## slclick (Jun 17, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Treyarnon said:
> 
> 
> > Is one of those new lenses going to be a 70-200 mk4?
> ...



Many would say, there have been 3. Not me of course...lol.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 17, 2018)

slclick said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > Treyarnon said:
> ...



Hardly. If you want a 2.8 lens without IS, or more likely you can't afford an 2.8 lens with IS, then the IS lenses aren't really an option.

Just as the 24-70 with IS option, if it ever comes, is going to be a more expensive option and the 24-70 without IS will almost certainly remain on sale.


----------



## tron (Jun 17, 2018)

The non IS 70-200 2.8 is better than the version I IS and bested only by version II. So it has no REAL need for update. I had bought one almost immediately when it was available. Back in the 90s it was my first zoom lens with IQ similar to a fixed lens (judging from b/w darkroom enlargements). Unfortunately it was in a bag that has been stolen.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 18, 2018)

Since these new certifications seem to be a bit nebulous, I thought I would clarify:

3045C005AA = EF-M 32 f/1.4
2959C005AA = EF-M 53 f/1.8 IS
2963C005AA = EF-M 63 f/2.8 IS Macro
2972C005AA = EF-M 17-50 f/4.0 IS

There is no bias inherent in these predictions, other than the fact that I really really want these lenses. Then, by all means, Canon may release the M5 mkii...


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Since these new certifications seem to be a bit nebulous, I thought I would clarify:
> 
> 3045C005AA = EF-M 32 f/1.4
> 2959C005AA = EF-M 53 f/1.8 IS
> ...



Nice list. A constant aperture zoom -- even f/4 IS -- is a great add if it ever happened, especially if it gets Nano USM. (Hell, EF-S would love that as well.)

- A


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jun 18, 2018)

I really love to see a EF-M lens like 16-55mm 2.8 IS.
This really changes the EF-M line up.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 18, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Nice list. A constant aperture zoom -- even f/4 IS -- is a great add if it ever happened, especially if it gets Nano USM. (Hell, EF-S would love that as well.)



I am wondering if there's a good reason why Nano-USM hasn't hit EF-M yet, and maybe it uses more power than STM?


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 18, 2018)

Wondering if the 180mm Macro is due for a refresh? Some new coatings, revised innards and I'm pretty sure a new model could comfortably outperform the current.

But I can't see any reason to upgrade the MP-E65 thugh. What a phenomenal lens


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 18, 2018)

Sabaki said:


> But I can't see any reason to upgrade the MP-E65 thugh. What a phenomenal lens



Well, according to Canon UK the lens is no longer in production and once stock is gone, it's gone. Or at least that's what they told me at the Photography Show this year.


----------



## Drainpipe (Jun 18, 2018)

Sabaki said:


> Wondering if the 180mm Macro is due for a refresh? Some new coatings, revised innards and I'm pretty sure a new model could comfortably outperform the current.
> 
> But I can't see any reason to upgrade the MP-E65 thugh. What a phenomenal lens



I can definitely see a reason to update the MP-E. I’d like it to have a greater magnification range, going from .5x to 5x. Often I’m pressed as to whether I should take a 100 macro or the MP-E if I think I might run into something large, like a lot of beetles. 

If Canon made an MP-E 105mm f2.8L .5x-5x I would die a very happy man ;D


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > But I can't see any reason to upgrade the MP-E65 thugh. What a phenomenal lens
> ...


Thats a real shame which means once the stock is gone(like with 50mm macro), Canon shooters will have to rely on 3rd party makers for high mag macro lenses. In this case its Laowa with 2 lenses 25mm and 100mm or 60mm Macro.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2018)

Not sure if people caught this update (translated via Google, so it may be a bit fuzzy). 

Nokish ita is quick to point out that it may be less than three other lenses if one of them comes in multiple colors.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2018)

Perhaps two colors? An EF-M 32 f/1.4 in black and silver?

- A


----------



## Drainpipe (Jun 18, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Which is a _huge_ shame given that all of the Laowas are manual aperture. Looking through an f/2.8 lens gets dark enough above 2x, can’t even imagine trying to hit perfect focus (or even see!) at f/10-f/13.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 18, 2018)

Drainpipe said:


> I can definitely see a reason to update the MP-E. I’d like it to have a greater magnification range, going from .5x to 5x.



You're comparing totally unlike lenses. The MPE-65 doesn't work like a normal macro lens, so trying to make it into one would be a disaster. If anything I'd have an even narrower magnification range than before if it increased overall sharpness and image quality.


----------



## Drainpipe (Jun 19, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> You're comparing totally unlike lenses. The MPE-65 doesn't work like a normal macro lens, so trying to make it into one would be a disaster. If anything I'd have an even narrower magnification range than before if it increased overall sharpness and image quality.



I’m ok with that, just make it go from .5x-3x for all I care. I don’t want infinity focus, just want .5x. And you are right that it doesn’t behave like a normal macro, but it can definitely be used as one.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jun 19, 2018)

if you need a non IS 100mm 0.5x macro, you can get a non-IS macro for about 250$ used. The MP-e needs a tripod, macro rail and macro flash (at least for use at higher magnifications). If all this euipment is in the bag, a additional 100mm macro will not need to much space, beside the fact that it can use the same flash.

Already at 1x magnification most subjects benefit from focus stacking, which make the use of tripod and macro rail favorable.

Fantastic would be, if they could do a f2.0 5x macro, or 8x even? This, because a 5x/2.8 is above the diffraction limit for today's cameras already.

I would not sacrify high magnification range for low magnification.


----------



## Drainpipe (Jun 19, 2018)

hendrik-sg said:


> if you need a non IS 100mm 0.5x macro, you can get a non-IS macro for about 250$ used. *The MP-e needs a tripod, macro rail and macro flash (at least for use at higher magnifications)*. If all this euipment is in the bag, a additional 100mm macro will not need to much space, beside the fact that it can use the same flash.
> 
> Already at 1x magnification most subjects benefit from focus stacking, which make the use of tripod and macro rail favorable.
> 
> ...



First, the item that I emboldened is a common misconception of the MP-E. I will agree with you that you do need flash, but you can most certainly use it without a tripod or rail. When I first got the MP-E I followed the collective rhetoric that “thou shall” use a tripod and rail. To be honest they’re more restrictive and cumbersome than the operation of the lens needs to be. You can hand hold the MP-E with an MT24EX and be just fine.

I think we’re approaching this from opposite ends of the MP-E as well. I’d much rather have a usable range that went to a max of 5x, and if I’m being honest I don’t typically go over 3.5x. If I had a range starting at .5x, it would be able to fit everything I would want to shoot. At 1x large beetles will fill the entire frame, and sometimes more. Like I said above, I don’t want infinity focus, and the operation of the lens could stay the same, but .5x would seriously benefit the lens.

You’re saying that if I want .5x to just use a 100 macro, and I advise you that if you want over 5x you need to be looking into Mitutoyo


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jun 19, 2018)

Of course i am happy for you if you have better skills than i have. At 5x 2.8 there is about 0.05mm dept of field, i wonder how you can adjust you subject distance this precise, i can't. Of course people stop down heavily, but then you get a huge impact from diffraction, at 5x 2.8 aequivalent opening is 17.0, if you stop down to f8 you have real f48.

i tried this as well to get a creeping slug's eys, which is possible, but i needed dozens of shots to get maybe 1 focused as i wanted. This are kind of emergeny shots, for memorial purposes only.

I can't imagine how to get a usable stacking serie hand held, i dont believe this is possible, before somebody shows me one he got himself.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 19, 2018)

If you're shooting the MPE-65 hand-held then of course you're not going to want more than 3x and you'll want less than 2x, but then I suggest this is not the lens for you, maybe this is better matched for your needs?

https://www.venuslens.net/product/laowa-60mm-f2/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2018)

hendrik-sg said:


> At 5x 2.8 there is about 0.05mm dept of field, i wonder how you can adjust you subject distance this precise, i can't. Of course people stop down heavily, but then you get a huge impact from diffraction, at 5x 2.8 aequivalent opening is 17.0, if you stop down to f8 you have real f48.
> 
> i tried this as well to get a creeping slug's eys, which is possible, but i needed dozens of shots to get maybe 1 focused as i wanted. This are kind of emergeny shots, for memorial purposes only.



Here's an example handheld at ~3x. It's just a matter of moving the camera back and forth and timing the shutter release. But yes, more than one shot is needed. 

_"Mantis"_



EOS 1D X, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ ~3x, 1/250 s, f/14, ISO 400, MT-24EX

It's also an example of why Drainpipe wants a lower mag – 0.5x would have allowed me to get shots with much more of the insect shown. As it was, I had to switch back and forth with the 100L Macro. Fortunately, the mantis is a patient bug.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jun 19, 2018)

Great shot, Neuro


----------



## Durf (Jun 19, 2018)

WOW! that's an amazing macro shot!


----------



## scyrene (Jun 19, 2018)

Sabaki said:


> Wondering if the 180mm Macro is due for a refresh? Some new coatings, revised innards and I'm pretty sure a new model could comfortably outperform the current.



And add IS.



Sabaki said:


> But I can't see any reason to upgrade the MP-E65 thugh. What a phenomenal lens



More, rounded aperture blades.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 19, 2018)

hendrik-sg said:


> The MP-e needs a tripod, macro rail and macro flash (at least for use at higher magnifications). If all this euipment is in the bag, a additional 100mm macro will not need to much space, beside the fact that it can use the same flash.



Good work is done handheld with this lens, even at higher magnification. Tripod, rail, flash are all useful (especially flash) but by no means necessary to get good results. Depends on your subject matter and technique.

Edit: sorry, I posted this before reading the replies above. I'm glad others have chimed in on this!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 19, 2018)

One of the lenses is the new Canon EF 24-70mm f2L IS USM ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 19, 2018)

jeffa4444 said:


> One of the lenses is the new Canon EF 24-70mm f2L IS USM ;D



Sure, and it comes with it's own bipod and ibuprofen. 

- A


----------



## stevelee (Jun 20, 2018)

Yasko said:


> Although I rarely mention that wish but slowly I am beginning to chime in with ahsanford for a 50 mm f/2 IS USM (or f/1.4, although I would assume that would be a L lens then).
> My 50 mm 1.4 USM makes wonderful pictures... but some of them are just not sharp, even in the middle regions of the field of view.
> I understand that this is what gives those pictures that magical and dreamy bokeh effect and character but sometimes that really disturbs me a bit. The plane of focus is just not flat enough in particular situations, some kind of field of curvature effect combined with some other aberrations may be (or my copy is just slightly decentered as it appears to occur on the right hand side of the center 'most often' ;D). The sharpness - when it is sharp - is still sufficient for 6D mk II as far as I am concerned... at least going from f/2.2/2.5 and upwards.



I haven't had occasion to use my 50mm f/1.4 on my 6D2, but every picture I ever made with mine on the T3i was really sharp, within the depth of field area. Admittedly, I never saw what the corners would look like on a FF. So far the 24-100mm kit lens has worked for everything I shot in that range; IOW I haven't needed to open more than f/4. And for the video I have been shooting the last couple of weeks, 50mm would be a little too tight. If I shot more headshot portraits, I'd probably buy an 85mm of some sort, but the 100mm macro f/2.8 makes a reasonable substitute for now. The 50mm worked well for that range on the T3i (equivalent view of 80mm). The portraits I shot with the kit zoom when it was new were in contexts where I wanted the backgrounds not too blurred, so that worked really well.


----------



## Mphotostyle (Jun 30, 2018)

It makes sense for EF 24-70 f/2.8L III USM to be released, as the version II has been around for a few years and it's lacking the IS, which stopped me from buying it last month, when canon dropped the price by $710. The sale ended 2 days ago and Canon still gives $610 off the price now. The lens will stay black, so unlike the EF 70-200 f/2.8L III IS USM which seen just a minor improvement, I think the EF 24-70 f/2.8L III USM will be a compatible match and the price of the new lens will be $300 over the base price of the current version (compare EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM & EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM) price = $300 difference


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 8, 2018)

Mphotostyle said:


> It makes sense for EF 24-70 f/2.8L III USM to be released, as the version II has been around for a few years and it's lacking the IS, which stopped me from buying it last month, when canon dropped the price by $710. The sale ended 2 days ago and Canon still gives $610 off the price now. The lens will stay black, so unlike the EF 70-200 f/2.8L III IS USM which seen just a minor improvement, I think the EF 24-70 f/2.8L III USM will be a compatible match and the price of the new lens will be $300 over the base price of the current version (compare EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM & EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM) price = $300 difference



One of those 100mm Macros is an L lens, the other is not. And both have been around for quite a while, since 2000 (non-L) and 2009 (L IS) respectively, so the price has settled a bit from when they were new. Like many non-L lenses that have not been refreshed since the 1990s (400/5.6, 300/4, 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 100/2, etc.), I doubt we'll see another 100mm non-L macro.

The EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II is an L lens, and it has only been six years since it was introduced in 2012. Eight to ten or more years is the normal "refresh" cycle for L glass, not six. Any upcoming EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS (if it has IS it won't be a III, it will be the first EF 24-70/2.8 L IS) will also be an L. But if it is as good optically as the EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II, I would expect it to debut at about the same price (in yen) as the EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II was introduced. The difference in the exchange rate between 2012 and 2018 means that the number of yen that bought $2,300 USD in 2012 will only buy about $1,900 USD in 2018.

The reason for the "fire sale" prices at $1,600 USD may well be to clear out existing inventories if an EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS is introduced this Fall. We saw a similar drop in the price of the EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II a few weeks before the announcement of the EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS III, and that is not near the upgrade that a 24-70/2.8 with IS would be.


----------

